# Dish now has Hustler HD channel



## dennispap

Dish now has Hustler channel in HD. 
Channel *497* for *HD* / 496 for SD
Also they renamed/moved some of the channels.
487 - PLBYE 
488 - PLBY Subscription
489 - PLBY
490 - ASHOW 
492 - REAL
493 - FRESH 
494 - JUICY 
495 - RKTV 
496 - HUSLR SD 
497 - HUSLR * HD*
498 - XTSY 
499 - ASHOW

http://www.multichannel.com/blog/The_Satellite_Dish/23813-Dish_Adds_New_HD.php


----------



## dennispap

Also supposedly no upconverts.

http://sev.prnewswire.com/entertainment/20090317/LA8491717032009-1.html

"HustlerHD has the most true HD adult content from the top adult studios with *no up-converted movies," *says LFP Inc and Hustler TV president Michael H. Klein. "That will ensure the highest buy rate among the HD enthusiasts."

HustlerHD will offer exclusive content from numerous HD-producing studios including Digital Playground, Hustler Video and Zero Tolerance. *Every title on the new service will be filmed, edited and will be broadcast in true HD.*


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Oh my.


----------



## Nick

Oh my is right!

All those close-ups of pimples, infected piercings and razor burns...in stunning HD.


----------



## moman19

Nick said:


> Oh my is right!
> 
> All those close-ups of pimples, infected piercings and razor burns...in stunning HD.


Don't forget the (sometimes tacky) tatoos.........:eek2:


----------



## phrelin

So is getting another national HD channel now going to have to generate $30 to $40 a month per subscriber per channel in revenue? Just thought I'd ask since I'm waiting for BBCA, AMC, and PBS in HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Keeping in mind (as always) to skimp on the details for family-friendliness...

I'm curious about a couple of things... Different channel numbers for the SD/HD version, implies it maybe isn't a simulcast of the SD channel?

Also.. am I wrong or are some previously available Adult channels no longer available as a result of the channel shuffling today?


----------



## nmetro

DISH can add a porn channel in HD; and they give us our PBS affiliates in "center cut" and will not offer PBS-HD as an alternative. A Hustler HD good compliment to BYU-TV.


----------



## dennispap

Stewart Vernon said:


> Keeping in mind (as always) to skimp on the details for family-friendliness...
> 
> I'm curious about a couple of things... Different channel numbers for the SD/HD version, implies it maybe isn't a simulcast of the SD channel?
> 
> Also.. am I wrong or are some previously available Adult channels no longer available as a result of the channel shuffling today?


No, you are correct. If you go to the dish website, the website hasn't been updated yet .but I went under programming changes, and all the old channels were listed. However, two of the ones that were pulled said "$0.00". ALL of the rest of them said $29.99. (according to the website, some of the softer channels were $24.99.) Maybe they are going to offer all but the two Hustler channels as subscription channels, and switch all of them to the harder feeds. No pun intended:lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Hmm... guess there will be some surprised customers who find channels they subscribe too are gone today with no warning... Given the cost of the Adult channels, I expect those customers to be vocal ones, even if they aren't a large group.


----------



## dennispap

Per Satelliteguys.us
"We have several changes to the adult programming lineup that will take effect October 14, 2009. First, we are pleased to announce the launch of Hustler TV in both standard definition ("SD") and high definition ("HD"), and Juicy and Reality Kings TV in SD!
We will also be updating the channel offerings for some adult programming subscriptions. Effective October 14, 2009, several adult channels will no longer be available. Additionally, the channel numbers for the adult programming lineup will be updated, effective October 14, 2009. 
Launch of Hustler TV, Juicy and Reality Kings TV - Available October 14, 2009!
Great news! Effective October 14th three new adult programming channels will be available to DISH Network subscribers!
Hustler TV is the biggest name in adult entertainment, bringing you the hottest action on TV with top movies and big stars! Available in SD and HD.
Juicy features exotic beauties and sexy fantasies from around the globe. It's where amateur style meets fast-paced variety in all-action playlists. Available in SD only.
Reality Kings TV takes adult TV to the next level. The content everyone talks about is available here! Available in SD only.
Hustler SD is available as PPV for $13.99 for a 90 min block or $29.99 /Month
Hustler HD is only available as PPV for $13.99 for 90 min block.
Juicy is available as PPV for $13.99 for a 90 Min block or $29.99 / month
Reality Kings TV is also available as PPV for $13.99 for a 90 min block or $29.99 / month.
*Certain Channels No Longer Available *- Effective October 14th, the following networks will no longer be available for both new and existing DISH Network customers:
o Club Jenna (channel 491)
o Penthouse TV (channel 495)
o SPICE:XCESS (channel 492)
o Shorteez (channel 487)

Effective October 14th, customers who currently subscribe to the channels listed above will begin receiving the following replacement programming. Please note that some customers will see a small price increase on their monthly billing statement.
People who subscribed to Penthouse TV at $24.99 a month will get Juicy for $29.99 a month (a $5 change)
Subscribers of SPICE:XCESS at $29.99 a month will get Hustler TV (SD) for $29.99 a month.
Subscribers of Club Jenna or Shorteez at $24.99 a month will get Hustler TV (SD) for $29.99 a month.
Subscribers who subscribed to SPICE:XCESS & Shortees for $39.99 will get Reality Kings TV / Hustler TV (SD) for $39.99
Subscribers to XTSY / PenthouseTV for $39.99 a month will get XSTY/Juicy for $39.99
Channel Number Changes - Also effective October 14th, the channel numbering of the networks in the adult programming lineup will change.
o Latino Channel Number Changes - Please note that this change also includes Playboy Español, which is moving from channel 498 to channel 487.

Adult Programming Channel Lineup
Effective October 14, 2009
Channel Number Network
499 Adult Showcase
498 Xtsy
497 Hustler TV (HD)
496 Hustler TV (SD)
495 Reality Kings TV
494 Juicy
493 Fresh!
492 Real
491 -
490 Adult Showcase
489 Playboy
488 Playboy Upgrade
487 Playboy Español
486 -
485 -
484 PPV
483 PPV
482 PPV
481 PPV
480 Adult Guard


----------



## SayWhat?

> Hustler TV is the biggest name in adult entertainment,


Really? I never even knew Hustler had a TV version. Playboy & Penthouse were the bigger ones. Hustler was always the trashier back alley magazine, the one you didn't want to be seen with.

Never subscribed to any of the channels though. Just not worth the money.


----------



## ibglowin

People actually still "pay" for porn? :lol:


----------



## Paul Secic

dennispap said:


> Per Satelliteguys.us
> "We have several changes to the adult programming lineup that will take effect October 14, 2009. First, we are pleased to announce the launch of Hustler TV in both standard definition ("SD") and high definition ("HD"), and Juicy and Reality Kings TV in SD!
> We will also be updating the channel offerings for some adult programming subscriptions. Effective October 14, 2009, several adult channels will no longer be available. Additionally, the channel numbers for the adult programming lineup will be updated, effective October 14, 2009.
> Launch of Hustler TV, Juicy and Reality Kings TV - Available October 14, 2009!
> Great news! Effective October 14th three new adult programming channels will be available to DISH Network subscribers!
> Hustler TV is the biggest name in adult entertainment, bringing you the hottest action on TV with top movies and big stars! Available in SD and HD.
> Juicy features exotic beauties and sexy fantasies from around the globe. It's where amateur style meets fast-paced variety in all-action playlists. Available in SD only.
> Reality Kings TV takes adult TV to the next level. The content everyone talks about is available here! Available in SD only.
> Hustler SD is available as PPV for $13.99 for a 90 min block or $29.99 /Month
> Hustler HD is only available as PPV for $13.99 for 90 min block.
> Juicy is available as PPV for $13.99 for a 90 Min block or $29.99 / month
> Reality Kings TV is also available as PPV for $13.99 for a 90 min block or $29.99 / month.
> *Certain Channels No Longer Available *- Effective October 14th, the following networks will no longer be available for both new and existing DISH Network customers:
> o Club Jenna (channel 491)
> o Penthouse TV (channel 495)
> o SPICE:XCESS (channel 492)
> o Shorteez (channel 487)
> 
> Effective October 14th, customers who currently subscribe to the channels listed above will begin receiving the following replacement programming. Please note that some customers will see a small price increase on their monthly billing statement.
> People who subscribed to Penthouse TV at $24.99 a month will get Juicy for $29.99 a month (a $5 change)
> Subscribers of SPICE:XCESS at $29.99 a month will get Hustler TV (SD) for $29.99 a month.
> Subscribers of Club Jenna or Shorteez at $24.99 a month will get Hustler TV (SD) for $29.99 a month.
> Subscribers who subscribed to SPICE:XCESS & Shortees for $39.99 will get Reality Kings TV / Hustler TV (SD) for $39.99
> Subscribers to XTSY / PenthouseTV for $39.99 a month will get XSTY/Juicy for $39.99
> Channel Number Changes - Also effective October 14th, the channel numbering of the networks in the adult programming lineup will change.
> o Latino Channel Number Changes - Please note that this change also includes Playboy Español, which is moving from channel 498 to channel 487.
> 
> Adult Programming Channel Lineup
> Effective October 14, 2009
> Channel Number Network
> 499 Adult Showcase
> 498 Xtsy
> 497 Hustler TV (HD)
> 496 Hustler TV (SD)
> 495 Reality Kings TV
> 494 Juicy
> 493 Fresh!
> 492 Real
> 491 -
> 490 Adult Showcase
> 489 Playboy
> 488 Playboy Upgrade
> 487 Playboy Español
> 486 -
> 485 -
> 484 PPV
> 483 PPV
> 482 PPV
> 481 PPV
> 480 Adult Guard


In the late 70's and early 80's I subbed to Playboy on cable, & I grew tired of it because it was cheesy.


----------



## coldsteel

Paul Secic said:


> In the late 70's and early 80's I subbed to Playboy on cable, & I grew tired of it because it was cheesy.


It still is. Cinemax shows more.


----------



## dennispap

Paul Secic said:


> In the late 70's and early 80's I subbed to Playboy on cable, & I grew tired of it because it was cheesy.





coldsteel said:


> It still is. Cinemax shows more.


Well about a year ago when dish had the Playboy preview for .02 cents, i spent 8 cents and watched a few movies and series and i can tell you Cinemax definitely doesnt show more. Playboy was XX i would say, as they showed everything except for the "finale". I have Cinemax and it is only "R" type content. As for Cheesy, well what do you expect. Plots arent the main focus.:lol:


----------

